# White Algae/Fungus thing growing on filter (out of water)



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what this is but it's growing out of the water and on my moss and filter medium. Here are some pictures so you all can identify. Does anyone know what exactly this is? Is it harmful? Should I clean/remove it?

It may look yellowish on one of the images, but that is just the white balance. It is very white. Also, on the moss, it's forming at the very tips and growing backwards onto the rest of the plant. On the filter medium, it is only growing where the light can penetrate the cover of the filter.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yum! Thats either mold or hard water build up, neither are harmful.

Clean your tank man


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Mika! I did this weekend, just wanted to know what that was. It's gross.


----------

